# Derek Chauvin trial has declared Chauvin guilty



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 21, 2021)

The jury has found former police officer Derek Chauvin guilty on all counts in the murder of George Floyd as the trial has finally come to an end (not for the other officers currently) President Biden has claimed that justice has finally been found/ The BLM movement is still ongoing


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


>



THAT LITTLE ---- GOT WHAT WAS COMING


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 21, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> The BLM movement is still ongoing


Erm...this is pretty naive. Just like Trump's presidency, this entire ordeal goes far deeper than the shown symptoms.

Millions of Americans voted for an open racist last election (and perhaps unlike 2016, it's not like they can pretend ignorance). Millions watch fox news openly dividing the country in native the right kind of Americans and the scum of the earth. And millions don't see anything wrong in how the police acts in general.

So one guy is sentenced guilty...nearly a full year after the fact. A fact that was filmed and available to see worldwide mere days after (here's my own blog  from back then). And that shouldn't be "viewed from all angles", shouldn't be "excused" or "seen in context". There shouldn't have been all sorts of bullshit(1)...but there was.

So of course Black Lives Matter is still ongoing. It's not like Chauvin singlehandedly created the statistic that black people were far more likely to get killed by police brutality than white people. Floyd was just the spark in the power keg. Police isn't defunded(2), the targeted people don't feel safer and it's not like the police brutality incidents suddenly stopped.


(1): some months afterward, some jackass accused me of forming my opinion by "soundbites" from "biased" media because I clearly hadn't seen the full video because "it wasn't available until months later". I didn't bother pointing out that blog link...that included the link to the full filming of the event on which I based my "opinion"...was already widely publicly available long before he claimed it was.
(2): another one of those pointless discussions: it's not so much about taking away their rights or money, but redistributing them so that armed police forces with no training but weapons training aren't called in on every occasion. But it's not like that message gets through to those millions of republican deplorables.


----------



## notimp (Apr 21, 2021)

Taleweaver said:


> So of course Black Lives Matter is still ongoing.


I took an effort to find articles about their current political positioning a few hours ago.

I found: A local press article talking about, now would be the ideal time, to come up with political demands, because the public recognition is ebbing away, articles praising local antidiscrimination changes in afair two states, that looked - very minor, google ngram has the topic trending at 1990s levels, and Democracy Now is featuring Al Sharpton again, repeating the same old emotional messages of its not over yet, but sustaining - no political action behind them.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daunte_Wright_protests
Daunte Wright protests seemed to have drawn 1000 people tops.

A successful social movement, thats still ongoing looks a bit different.

BLM is ongoing, because issues arent fixed by now - might not be the crucial logic at work here. Fingers crossed, that at least the police system (internal culture) gets fixed this time around.

That Cauvin was convicted at least has signal value.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 21, 2021)

Justice was served. However, BLM remains to be a hypocritical, racist, garbage, hate spreading, organization.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (May 12, 2021)

While heart disease, having COVID19, being high on meth and fentanyl contributed to George Floyd's death they were not the sole cause. If per say Floyd wasn't using drugs and trying to pass off fake money he may have survived, but that's no excuse for what the officer did. I don't agree with any of the stupid BLM garbage or the defund the police nonsense, but the police officer who killed Mr. Floyd is going to now get what he deserves.


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Justice was served. However, BLM remains to be a hypocritical, racist, garbage, hate spreading, organization.


I'm sorry, what? Please elaborate on how wanting to change decades of systematic abuse is any of those things.


JonhathonBaxster said:


> While heart disease, having COVID19, being high on meth and fentanyl contributed to George Floyd's death they were not the sole cause. If per say Floyd wasn't using drugs and trying to pass off fake money he may have survived, but that's no excuse for what the officer did. I don't agree with any of the stupid BLM garbage or the defund the police nonsense, but the police officer who killed Mr. Floyd is going to now get what he deserves.


That's a lot of fluff and backpedaling you got going there. None of these factors matter, Derek shouldn't have pressed his knee into a man's neck, period. 

I find it impressive that everyone is so quick to point out every single detail of Floyd's life but no one really seems to talk much about Derek's history. Derek literally had a history of police brutality and 18 complaints against him. But literally, everything Floyd has ever done has been brought up against him and even brought up as either justification for his death or as a means of downplaying/dismissive attitude towards his death.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 13, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I'm sorry, what? Please elaborate on how wanting to change decades of systematic abuse is any of those things.



While the initial cause is a worthy one, the majority of them go about things the wrong way. I've lived them being non-peaceful about their ways for about 7 years now first hand. Most of them are also racist hypocrites.


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> While the initial cause is a worthy one, the majority of them go about things the wrong way. I've lived them being non-peaceful about their ways for about 7 years now first hand. Most of them are also racist hypocrites.


The vast majority of the protests have been peaceful or started out peaceful before police instigated the violence, it's just not common for peaceful protests to be covered by the media. That being said, you didn't address how they are racist or hate spreading, do you have anything they directly did as a movement or are you just focusing on a few select incidents?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 13, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The vast majority of the protests have been peaceful or started out peaceful before police instigated the violence, it's just not common for peaceful protests to be covered by the media. That being said, you didn't address how they are racist or hate spreading, do you have anything they directly did as a movement or are you just focusing on a few select incidents?



As stated, I'm speaking from living it first hand in Minneapolis, MN for 7 years. And the things I've seen and heard from the BLM community are for the most part pure garbage. And it's been far, far, FAR from a select few incidents. I don't need to go over each one specifically, and I'm not going to. Everything I've personally experienced with BLM over a 7 year period has not been peaceful. I guess you can take my word for it or not. It really doesn't matter to me either way. Not every Democrat has to bow down to their bullshit.


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> As stated, I'm speaking from living it first hand in Minneapolis, MN for 7 years. And the things I've seen and heard from the BLM community are for the most part pure garbage. And it's been far, far, FAR from a select few incidents. I don't need to go over each one specifically, and I'm not going to. Everything I've experienced with BLM over a 7 year period has not been peaceful. I guess you can take my word or it or not. It really doesn't matter to me either way. Not every Democrat has to bow down to their bullshit.


I am not a Democrat, I am a Communist, I do not support nor endorse the Democrats. That being said, I am not really going to press on personal experiences because I clearly can't verify nor deny your claims. I will disagree with your overall assessment but that's really where things kind of end.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (May 14, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I'm sorry, what? Please elaborate on how wanting to change decades of systematic abuse is any of those things.
> 
> That's a lot of fluff and backpedaling you got going there. None of these factors matter, Derek shouldn't have pressed his knee into a man's neck, period.
> 
> I find it impressive that everyone is so quick to point out every single detail of Floyd's life but no one really seems to talk much about Derek's history. Derek literally had a history of police brutality and 18 complaints against him. But literally, everything Floyd has ever done has been brought up against him and even brought up as either justification for his death or as a means of downplaying/dismissive attitude towards his death.



Derek got a guilty plea and that's what he deserved. There were multiple factors to take into account on why Floyd had cardiac arrest and I just wanted to make sure to point out that his health and personal choices contributed to his death. If he wasn't an illegal drug user, wasn't trying to pass off fake cash and didn't resist arrest he probably would still be alive. The same can also be said about Derek holding him down, which constricted his air ways. If Derek wouldn't have restrained him in the manner he did then Floyd would still probably be alive. Both "sides" made bad choices that day and neither of them are/were saints.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Derek got a guilty plea and that's what he deserved. There were multiple factors to take into account on why Floyd had cardiac arrest and I just wanted to make sure to point out that his health and personal choices contributed to his death. If he wasn't an illegal drug user, wasn't trying to pass off fake cash and didn't resist arrest he probably would still be alive. The same can also be said about Derek holding him down, which constricted his air ways. If Derek wouldn't have restrained him in the manner he did then Floyd would still probably be alive. Both "sides" made bad choices that day and neither of them are/were saints.


Or, he could have not kneeled on a man’s neck and moved when the guy was struggling to breathe. There’s no amount of “both sides” to justify a police officer murdering a person who was clearly struggling to breathe and would have cooperated if he wasn’t having his neck kneeled on. Literally none of the additional details and fluff is needed, Derek shouldn’t have kneeled on Floyd‘s neck, period.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (May 14, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Or, he could have not kneeled on a man’s neck and moved when the guy was struggling to breathe. There’s no amount of “both sides” to justify a police officer murdering a person who was clearly struggling to breathe and would have cooperated if he wasn’t having his neck kneeled on.



Wrong. George Floyd was being restrained because he refused to cooperate with the police when they were trying to arrest him. That's called* resisting arrest*. There's plenty of guilt on both sides and if you can't see that then we can just agree to disagree because you're not going to change my mind.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Wrong. George Floyd was being restrained because he refused to cooperate with the police when they were trying to arrest him. That's called* resisting arrest*. There's plenty of guilt on both sides and if you can't see that then we can just agree to disagree because you're not going to change my mind.


Resisting arrest is not justification for anything that happened. You are right, I won’t move on this one, so I will end it here.


----------



## Vila_ (May 14, 2021)

Wow this thread is going downhill fast... I have no opinions regarding these topics, I’m just glad I don’t live in america.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jun 19, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> The same can also be said about Derek holding him down, which constricted his air ways. If Derek wouldn't have restrained him in the manner he did then Floyd would still probably be alive.


He threw himself down on the ground. It is not clear to me why he put the knee on the kneck area. Intention of murder is out of the question to me. Did he try to save himself and others from COVID? Did he try to prevent him to move further, possibly endangering himself?
Chauvin did not testify. So I can only speculate. Did he really believe he could not breathe? (He had said so many times before the events on the street.)

I have to disagree that Floyd would still be alive, though. His concentration was lethal. A witness (who was called by the prosecution) said as much in the trial. More specifically: If he had been found dead in his apartment, the verdict would have been a drug overdose.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Wrong. George Floyd was being restrained because he refused to cooperate with the police when they were trying to arrest him. That's called* resisting arrest*. There's plenty of guilt on both sides and if you can't see that then we can just agree to disagree because you're not going to change my mind.


Double wrong. When your life is on the line your body will fight on it's own. *It's called self preservation *
If you can't breath, your body is going to enter fight or flight to get whatever the hell off of you so you can breath. That's why he was fighting back, it was involuntary. A response he could not control


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 20, 2021)

Reual said:


> Double wrong. When your life is on the line your body will fight on it's own. *It's called self preservation *
> If you can't breath, your body is going to enter fight or flight to get whatever the hell off of you so you can breath. That's why he was fighting back, it was involuntary. A response he could not control



Baloney! It's completely possible to control yourself when being restrained. Even so, he resisted arrest before he was pinned to the ground. Watch the entire unedited police cam video. You know, so you don't sound dumb.


----------



## kylesmith8 (Jun 21, 2021)

This is great news.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Baloney! It's completely possible to control yourself when being restrained. Even so, he resisted arrest before he was pinned to the ground. Watch the entire unedited police cam video. You know, so you don't sound dumb.


Oh wow, how did this one slip under the radar.
First off, if you did watch the video. you would of noticed that he actually did get into the vehicle after a little bit of resistance. However that resistance came from him saying he couldn't breath. (see point three when I state further more for the first time.)
Then another officer, pulled him out from the opposite side of the vehicle, and then proceeded to kneel on him. I can pull out the footage if you really want a in depth look. Once he was keeled down at that point, he began physically resisting.
Second off. Are you telling me that if anyone at all resists that they should be *killed* over it? That's absurd. If a person resists arrest, we already have punishment for that. More time in jail via criminal court (even though the prison system is completely busted and has no focus on helping the criminal change themselves to be a better person. But the legal punishment is there)
Further more, before being keeled on, he already stated he couldn't breath, or was struggling to do so. Which means that the officer should of called 911 right away and rather than escalate the situation and let the other officer grab the man and kneel on him.

As a reminder, the officer that kneeled on him already had 18 offenses on his record as well. When you are a government official of any sort, you are held to a higher standard.

And further more beyond that, your not supposed to ever as a officer kneel on someone at all on the neck. The reason why is because doing that exact thing is very likely to cut airways. Which only makes this situation worse, since the man was already having problems.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 15, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> The jury has found former police officer Derek Chauvin guilty on all counts in the murder of George Floyd as the trial has finally come to an end (not for the other officers currently) President Biden has claimed that justice has finally been found/ The BLM movement is still ongoing


So overall, things are great, except the other officers haven't been served justice yet... Damn.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 16, 2021)

Reual said:


> Oh wow, how did this one slip under the radar.
> First off, if you did watch the video. you would of noticed that he actually did get into the vehicle after a little bit of resistance. However that resistance came from him saying he couldn't breath. (see point three when I state further more for the first time.)
> Then another officer, pulled him out from the opposite side of the vehicle, and then proceeded to kneel on him. I can pull out the footage if you really want a in depth look. Once he was keeled down at that point, he began physically resisting.
> Second off. Are you telling me that if anyone at all resists that they should be *killed* over it? That's absurd. If a person resists arrest, we already have punishment for that. More time in jail via criminal court (even though the prison system is completely busted and has no focus on helping the criminal change themselves to be a better person. But the legal punishment is there)
> ...



What the cops did was wrong and Chauvin got what he deserved. The thing is, if George wasn't doing drugs, wasn't trying to pass off fake money or didn't resist arrest he more than likely would have still been alive. You overlooking what George did is like saying that the gun used while playing Russian roulette is responsible for the person who pulled the trigger and got his head blown off. Both George and the bad cops share the blame. If he wouldn't have been stoned or breaking the law or didn't resist arrest he'd more than likely still be alive today. His death and Chauvin sitting in jail are not losses for society. I'm not sure why people hold a women beating drug addict with such high regards ... it just goes to show what sort of trash they are I suppose.


----------



## g_west (Jul 16, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> What the cops did was wrong and Chauvin got what he deserved. The thing is, if George wasn't doing drugs, wasn't trying to pass off fake money or didn't resist arrest he more than likely would have still been alive. You overlooking what George did is like saying that the gun used while playing Russian roulette is responsible for the person who pulled the trigger and got his head blown off. Both George and the bad cops share the blame. If he wouldn't have been stoned or breaking the law or didn't resist arrest he'd more than likely still be alive today. His death and Chauvin sitting in jail are not losses for society. I'm not sure why people hold a women beating drug addict with such high regards ... it just goes to show what sort of trash they are I suppose.


You're a dumbass.


----------

